# Free patterns from Australia



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

I was just looking for Opium Yarn online, when I found this.

http://wondoflex.com.au/Patterns

Enjoy


----------



## KarimaDee (Nov 10, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

KarimaDee said:


> Thank you!


 :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for sharing &#128158;


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I have been a customer of theirs for years................almost finished that zigzag scarf! a great firm to deal with too!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

cakes said:


> I have been a customer of theirs for years................almost finished that zigzag scarf! a great firm to deal with too!


Thanks for letting me know they are good to deal with. I have them bookmarked.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice,thankyou. :thumbup:


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for the link!!!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

MaryCarter said:


> Thanks for letting me know they are good to deal with. I have them bookmarked.


they have even sent a copy of a pattern (old) that I was after..free of charge.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

cakes said:


> they have even sent a copy of a pattern (old) that I was after..free of charge.


It is nice when they do stuff like that. The lady who sold me the limited edition interchangeable set sent me a free packet of darning needles which had gone missing when the parcel was stolen. I would have been happy to pay for them, as it wasn't her fault they were stolen.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

some people are givers.......some are users and takers!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

cakes said:


> some people are givers.......some are users and takers!


 :thumbup:


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Great .....thank you


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

All welcome.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

a very big thank you :thumbup:


----------



## bethns (Apr 8, 2012)

Thank you,some nice patterns there.I have bookmarked it


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you for the link.
Hannet


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you for the link, some very nice patterns.


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## MidMdRoots (Feb 9, 2013)

Eunny Jang has a video that shows this in leaning left and right.
I didn't know about the difference in the lean before.


----------



## VickyT61 (Feb 1, 2015)

Some really nice designs here - going to have a go - thanks.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you....the Stay Put Shawl is on my summer knitting list now...that looks very useful...
julie


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

MidMdRoots said:


> Eunny Jang has a video that shows this in leaning left and right.
> I didn't know about the difference in the lean before.


Thanks, very easy and very nice increases.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## Mindy's Mom (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks for the link. Saved it for when I can not knit


----------



## rose54 (Jul 4, 2012)

I have shopped at this shop for over 25 years when I lived in Melbourne. I try to go there when in Melbourne or I do
mail order. I have found them a great company to deal with.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you for the link. There are some very nice patterns on it.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> Thank you for the link. There are some very nice patterns on it.


 :thumbup:


----------

